# wolfcraft table



## jiminfrance (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got a Wolfcraft "Master RT540" router table, not knowing that my Bosch POF1200AE router wouldn't fit.
I'm now looking at a Porter Cable 690 router instead. Any comments please?

Jim


----------



## jiminfrance (Jan 29, 2010)

I've had another look at the Porter-cable specs: 110v. Not much use here as our supply is 230v and I don't want to fork out for a transformer just for one machine!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jiminfrance said:


> I've got a Wolfcraft "Master RT540" router table, not knowing that my Bosch POF1200AE router wouldn't fit.
> I'm now looking at a Porter Cable 690 router instead. Any comments please?
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim - Welcome to the forum
I guess I have to ask, Why won't the Bosch work for you?


----------



## jiminfrance (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks John, I had another try today, removing the baseplate from the Bosch and locking the springs down. Now the bit is just high enough to use!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jiminfrance said:


> Thanks John, I had another try today, removing the baseplate from the Bosch and locking the springs down. Now the bit is just high enough to use!


Great, making progress
I haven't got a Bosch but seems to me most recommend removing the springs completely. I looked at that table when I was shopping. Looked like a decent little table.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

jiminfrance said:


> Thanks John, I had another try today, removing the baseplate from the Bosch and locking the springs down. Now the bit is just high enough to use!


Removing the baseplate for depth is the norm, Jim..


----------

